# Advice on relocating to Lisbon



## Luke12 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi,

I am a Portuguese citizen by decent and currently residing in the Gulf. I am looking at relocating to Portugal (LIS) and would sincerely need your advice / tips. I am fluent in written and spoken English and in the process of learning Portuguese. We are a family of four (wife and 2 school going kids). 

1.	I need to know when would be the best time to move considering that my kids need to continue schooling. 

2.	What are the jobs prospects (Finance related) and would I be able to find one considering I speak only English? If yes, where should I possibly look? 

3.	What sort of housing and monthly salary should I be looking at to begin with?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Luke12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Portuguese citizen by decent and currently residing in the Gulf. I am looking at relocating to Portugal (LIS) and would sincerely need your advice / tips. I am fluent in written and spoken English and in the process of learning Portuguese. We are a family of four (wife and 2 school going kids).
> 
> ...


* [*

May I suggest that you use the search facility on the forum and you might be able to get more accurate information to your exact thought and concerns. All three subjects have been covered widely already


----------

